# Cow Hoof for Husky



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Noleeka the little Husky puppy got a little cow hoof from Petco today! Are these safe, or are they the same as rawhides?

I did pick up a bully stick, mom asked what it was. I told her a bully stick. She asked what a bully stick was. I told her Beef 'pizzle'. She asked what 'pizzle was', and of course I told her what it was.

She nearly fainted and snapped it out of my hand and put it back, lol. She said 'letting a dog chew on a bull's private part is just plain wrong and animal abuse'. I can understand she may be freaked out, but seriously... you think WOLVES care? lol

Anyway, as for the hoof, I got her this one: Pet Carousel Bacon & Cheese Stuffed Choo-Hoove Dog Chew at PETCO


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Bully sticks are very healthy.

It is just dried meat, high in minerals. The squeamishness is a human creation. 

I hope you can get her to cave on the bully sticks, they're good. I don't know much about hooves.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The cow hooves that you buy in the pet store are likely filled with chemicals or dyes. They are also quite hard, so it depends on what kind of chewer you have and whether or not they chew hard enough to chip a tooth. If it were me, I would stick to the bully sticks. Maybe it's because I don't eat meat, but to me an animal part is an animal part. The cow was once walking around breathing and needed all of its body parts to live. Penis, hoof, ear, thigh muscle... what's the difference?


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The cow hooves that you buy in the pet store are likely filled with chemicals or dyes. They are also quite hard, so it depends on what kind of chewer you have and whether or not they chew hard enough to chip a tooth. If it were me, I would stick to the bully sticks. Maybe it's because I don't eat meat, but to me an animal part is an animal part. The cow was once walking around breathing and needed all of its body parts to live. Penis, hoof, ear, thigh muscle... what's the difference?


....

Hmmm. 'Cow' and 'Penis' do not belong in the same paragraph. And, seriously, bully sticks can apparently become extremely odoriferous after being chewed upon for a while.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

joeandruth said:


> ....
> 
> Hmmm. 'Cow' and 'Penis' do not belong in the same paragraph. And, seriously, bully sticks can apparently become extremely odoriferous after being chewed upon for a while.


Oops! Meant cattle. The bully sticks we buy have very low odor and are made locally.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Was the cow hoof wrapped? I would never buy anything that wasn't wrapped & the cow hoofs have been known to break teeth. I would do bully sticks but my chi don't chew. She carries & hides.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL y'all talking about bully privates. But really, she is grossed out.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Was the cow hoof wrapped? I would never buy anything that wasn't wrapped & the cow hoofs have been known to break teeth. I would do bully sticks but my chi don't chew. She carries & hides.


Yeah it was wrapped. It's not a whole hoof, it's a small half of one. She seems to be doing fine with it, she doesn't chew extremely hard.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Chickadee-here are the ingredients from the link you attached:
Ground hoove, gelatin, FD&C yellow 5, FD&C red 40. 

I'd not feed food coloring, myself.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Chickadee-here are the ingredients from the link you attached:
> Ground hoove, gelatin, FD&C yellow 5, FD&C red 40.
> 
> I'd not feed food coloring, myself.


I am not a fan of colors either, but it was the only small enough chew (other than a couple mom had picked out) that was not rawhide, too big, or made in china... or a bully stick, that I thought she could chew on safely.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Our sheltie broke a molar on a 'hoof'. Be careful


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

If you want something with natural ingredients and not from China I would recommend Himalayan dog chews or Acadia Antlers. The Himalayan dog chews come in all different sizes and its basically really hard cheese made from yak milk in nepal. There are a bunch of different companies that make them but Himalayan dog chew is just one. Acadia Antlers are naturally shed moose antlers cut up into chew sizes. I really want to buy more and I've been trying to email the owner of the company but I dont always get a response so I'm kind of discouraged to continue trying. I love the product though. Theyre supposed to be really long lasting.


----------

